# Any more Soliton1s?



## ninjanick (Oct 11, 2014)

So Evnetics has discontinued production of the Soliton line. Good thing is they still seem to be supported. Truly sad as that was the controller I was planning on using for my conversion. Anyone know of any place that has one to purchase now? Not sure where those last 8 production units ended up.


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

Check with the larger EV parts vendors. Evolve Electrics and EVWest come to mind but the vendors on the right side of this page should be checked first. I dont see anything on EBay.


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

Soliton controller production is temporarily suspended, yes, but we are in advanced talks with a company that is known to the DIY space to buy the IP and take over production. If all goes well, the sale will close in the next week or two.

Of course, posting threads like this has the insidious effect of undermining our efforts to keep this product alive... ahem.


----------



## ninjanick (Oct 11, 2014)

Tesseract, I'm sorry for posting a thread that would jeopardize your efforts to keep this product line alive. That was not my intent. I truly do wish to purchase one and will wait for the good news.


----------



## browncamaroz28 (May 14, 2014)

ninjanick said:


> I truly do wish to purchase one and will wait for the good news.


I'm with him on that, I was looking to use a Soliton1 in my conversion also. Hopefully all goes well with the sale of the IP


----------



## jwiger (Oct 18, 2014)

I will "Thirds" that.


----------

